
Interactive online quantum circuit simulator - ghosthamlet
https://strawberryfields.ai/
======
colordrops
The company behind this is loaded with the most PhDs I've ever seen in a
startup:

[https://www.xanadu.ai/about/](https://www.xanadu.ai/about/)

~~~
adamnemecek
Makes sense, it’s hard shit

------
adamnemecek
I get some of the parts but idk what others do. What’s the best resource on
this?

This is actually unusual compared with other quantum simulators as it’s a
continuous variable quantum computer, not a digital one.

~~~
krastanov
If you are comfortable (mathematically) with the idea of "a gate" and "a
qubit", then Wikipedia is surprisingly good at explaining what each new gate
does.

Otherwise the standards reference that starts from scratch (prerequisites
being linear algebra and intro quantum mechanics) is Quantum Computation and
Quantum Information by Nielsen and Chuang. It is a very thick book and it
takes a sustained effort to read it, but stackexchange is always eager to
help. Preskill's lecture notes are amazing as well.

Regrettably, I do not know of a good book that does not have the prerequisites
I mentioned.

~~~
amelius
With classical gates it is possible to make a complete characterization by
enumerating the inputs and corresponding outputs (e.g. in table format). Would
that be easy/possible here? How big would the table be?

~~~
krastanov
Something like that is possible. A quantum gate is a linear operation,
therefore it can be represented as a matrix (it happens to be a unitary
matrix).

A gate acting on N qubits would be a square matrix of 2^N rows.

